# Anyone from Tampere Finland?



## Seventen (Mar 18, 2014)

Was wondering if there was anyone from Tampere Finland? Maybe to grab a coffee and chat, Always wanted to meet someone with interest in photography to discuss camera things in person, and take a photo walk around. If anyone is interested send a PM.

/Patrick


----------

